# In a loaner Model S, I miss my 3 so much.



## Protect1989

The other day I had a warning pop up on my screen “power reduced: front motor temporarily disabled”. It happened after I had been parked for about a hour. 

I call Tesla, they say bring it in and we will give you a loaner while we run diagnostics. 

So I bring it in and they give me an older model S P90D (before the front fascia update). I didn’t realize how much I love the 3 compared to the S until I used it as my daily driver. Don’t get me wrong, it has its perks and is still a great vehicle, but the 3 feels so much better. It’s more nimble and easier to use. The screen is lighting quick (I know it’s only because I’m in an older vehicle). 

I’ll put my personal pros/cons list of the Model S below but damn do I miss my 3. 


Pros:
- quieter ride from road noise/wind. Especially on highways
- stupid fast. Ludicrous mode is wild. Haven’t tried ludicrous+ yet. 
- lots more storage with the hatch back
- sunroof that actually opens 
- can have your music, backup camera, and navigation all on one screen while seeing all very clearly (ton of screen real estate)
- can adjust fan speed from the steering wheel


Cons:
- slower charging than the 3
- massive feeling. It’s a big sedan so it doesn’t inspire the same confidence going around corners 
- worse rear visibility compared to the 3
- not a fan of the vertical screen. You really need to take your eyes off the road to access anything towards the bottom of the screen
- having two screens seems convoluted. 
- so many stalks on the steering column. 
- really low roofline makes the car feel cramped even though it’s a bigger sedan.


----------



## GDN

It is very interesting and different. I know people that own an S and they prefer it just pretty much for the opposite reasons you list. It really is all about what you get used to and priorities. I drove an S one day for 15 minutes. I much prefer my 3. The nimble feel and sparse interior is what I’m used to and like. 

And here is one thing I’d never get used to in an S - if you try to adjust your speed like you do in the 3 you’ll just open the sunroof. It’s a change for sure.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> It really is all about what you get used to and priorities.


That makes sense.

I too much prefer my 3, @Protect1989. And I'm also reminded of that every time I'm given a loaner to drive.


----------



## Jaciee

As a very happy Model S owner, this peaks my interest in the opposite direction! I would love to have the ability to drive a Model 3 for a day or more just to see how much I miss or love about it. Maybe there are people in my town on this forum that would love to give me this opportunity.


----------



## MelindaV

Jaciee said:


> As a very happy Model S owner, this peaks my interest in the opposite direction! I would love to have the ability to drive a Model 3 for a day or more just to see how much I miss or love about it. Maybe there are people in my town on this forum that would love to give me this opportunity.


next time you are out of town and need a rental car, check for a Model 3 on Turo


----------



## Protect1989

Jaciee said:


> As a very happy Model S owner, this peaks my interest in the opposite direction! I would love to have the ability to drive a Model 3 for a day or more just to see how much I miss or love about it. Maybe there are people in my town on this forum that would love to give me this opportunity.


The Turo suggestion is a good one. I rented one from turo for a couple days before I purchased just to be sure.

I would say rent it for at minimum two days. Give yourself time to really experience the vehicle in a day to day setting as well as get comfortable with the control changes.

My post was in no way meant to bash the S as it is a fantastic vehicle. I just truly do miss my model 3 and was surprised I felt that way. Only having this loaner for a few days was I able to realize it


----------



## Zek

_I also had "power reduced: front motor temporarily disabled"
Any updates on this? I didn't have time to bring in the car _


----------



## Protect1989

Zak said:


> _I also had "power reduced: front motor temporarily disabled"
> Any updates on this? I didn't have time to bring in the car _


I should receive a call from them tomorrow with an update. Best case scenario it's nothing. Worst case is they have to replace the front motor. Which according to them is easy to do IF they have the part in stock. If not it's 5-7 days to wait


----------



## MelindaV

a few months after getting my car, I had it in for a couple random items (paint chips noted at delivery, rattle, etc) and had a Model S loaner. I hadn't test drove a Tesla before taking my car home (but had rented a Model 3 on Turo), so this was the first time driving a non Model 3 Tesla. my list of items was very much like your 'cons' list. I don't really car for the larger space/trunk/etc so, didn't see an advantage in those items. my write-up of it is here


----------



## Bobby Garrity

I felt the same way when I had a loaner S. If I remember correctly, it was also a P90D. I know it had air suspension, and I think it was a 2014. I had it for less than a full day, and this is the only experience I have in the Model S, so I only got a taste. Coming from a LR RWD 3, I did appreciate the greater power, but it was not an immense difference. What I really liked was the air suspension. I always wish the 3 was softer. But I still prefer the 3 overall primarily because, like you said, it is much more nimble. Makes the driving experience far better. I also think the 3 is designed better. But of course that was a 2014. Would love to see how the new Model S compares.


----------



## Protect1989

Bobby Garrity said:


> I felt the same way when I had a loaner S. If I remember correctly, it was also a P90D. I know it had air suspension, and I think it was a 2014. I had it for less than a full day, and this is the only experience I have in the Model S, so I only got a taste. Coming from a LR RWD 3, I did appreciate the greater power, but it was not an immense difference. What I really liked was the air suspension. I always wish the 3 was softer. But I still prefer the 3 overall primarily because, like you said, it is much more nimble. Makes the driving experience far better. I also think the 3 is designed better. But of course that was a 2014. Would love to see how the new Model S compares.


Completely agree. My current loaner is a 2014 P90D. I am sure they have since made the newer S better in a variety of ways (including the crazy slow map screen on my current loaner). I can appreciate the S for what it is and totally see the appeal in people getting them instead of a 5 or 7 series (in terms of size).

I just got a notice that my 3 is ready to be picked up today so I am excited to get back behind the wheel! Will be fun to do a comparison after having this S for 4 days


----------



## Zek

Whats the update on the motor?


----------



## Protect1989

Zak said:


> Whats the update on the motor?


I actually just picked it up about an hour ago. They stated that the motor is fine and they did a full inspection of the drive unit and the harness. They said it is a bug in the code and that they will be submitting it for remedy in the next software update. They also stated if it happens again to turn off the vehicle walk away so it locks and then get into restart it


----------



## Zek

I had the same bug! Glad to hear...


----------



## GateFather

Dropped off my AWD Model 3 today and was given a 2014 Model S 85 as a loaner. I super excited! 30 miles and 45 minutes later home, I am not as enthusiastic. I understand this is an older S and there are plenty of neat things about it I like, but I really can't compare my joy of driving it to my Model 3. Ill give a Pros and Cons like @Protect1989 did based on that initial drive - some of these I'm directly copying because I agree with them as well.

Pros:
- quieter ride from road noise/wind. Especially on highways
- lots more storage with the hatch back
- sunroof that actually opens
- much more control from the steering wheel - sunroof, temperature, fan blower speed, etc.
- I actually prefer the outside look of the Model S over the Model 3 both older and newer looks.
- the self presenting door handles are awesome

Cons:
- no TACC, Autopilot, Autosteer - just "dumb" cruise control - blah
- too big. I own a minivan, I've owned SUVs, but theres something about larger Sedans I'm just not into. I love the feel of the Model 3 being tight and nimble around turns and in general.
- I thought I would love the vertical screen and dash screen, turns out I much prefer the Model 3's simplistic landscape single screen
- No visualization of road lines, other cars/people around you. I really miss being able to see my car on the screen and see what it is seeing. Almost felt like I was driving blind not knowing what the car was thinking, then I remembered the Model S loaner I have doesn't really have a brain! (No autopilot computer).
- so many stalks on the steering column.
- it's not slow by any means, but its certainly no AWD Model 3. It took a split second longer to get going when pressing the accelerator and a significant amount of time longer to begin regenerative breaking when letting up from the accelerator.

So, that's my opinion of an older Model S without the goodies vs a 6 month old Model 3 with all AP, AS, FSD, EAP features enabled. I would love to try out a 2019 Model S with the smarts - I feel like my overall opinion would be much different.


----------



## Protect1989

I’m back in a loaner Model S while they do some front bumper work on my 3. 

I realized today that I don’t want to drive the Model S. What I mean by that is I look forward to driving my 3, every single time. I love it. But I dread every time I need to go somewhere because I know I’ll need to drive my loaner S. Never in a million years did I think I would be in a position to say “yea this Tesla is okay but I prefer my own” lol

It’s the ultimate first world problem complaining about driving a different Tesla than your own. Can’t wait to get my 3 back


----------



## GateFather

Protect1989 said:


> I'm back in a loaner Model S while they do some front bumper work on my 3.
> 
> I realized today that I don't want to drive the Model S. What I mean by that is I look forward to driving my 3, every single time. I love it. But I dread every time I need to go somewhere because I know I'll need to drive my loaner S. Never in a million years did I think I would be in a position to say "yea this Tesla is okay but I prefer my own" lol
> 
> It's the ultimate first world problem complaining about driving a different Tesla than your own. Can't wait to get my 3 back


Very similar to how I felt. What year and variant Model S were you given as a loaner? Does it have Autopilot/NoA?


----------



## Protect1989

GateFather said:


> Very similar to how I felt. What year and variant Model S were you given as a loaner? Does it have Autopilot/NoA?


I was given a first year model S. No autopilot or NOA.

It even has the original circular speedometer/efficiency display. I'm also having this weird issue where when I drive it my head sort of throbs. I think it's from the sunroof not being fully sealed or maybe the windows. It's an odd feeling that goes away after a bit but unenjoyable


----------



## Needsdecaf

I have my car in for seat repairs and I came here to post my thoughts on the 3 vs. S only to find this helpful thread!

I have a P85D pre-facelift but with newer seats and the new-ish display. It's on 21's with air suspension, sunroof and is running the latest software. Full Autopilot. Here are my thoughts from about 25 miles of driving in nasty, nasty rain.

Likes:

Seat bolstering and cushion firmness. The Model 3 seats are slippery and lack side bolstering. I never realized how much that limits how I drive the car until I threw the Model S at speed into a freeway ramp and didn't have to hang on for dear life. Instead I was decently held and rocketed through the corner. Nice! Note - I find the Model 3 seats to be very comfortable on long trips. Surprisingly so. But they are the antithesis of sport seats.
Seating position - feels lower and more initmate.
Extra elbow room - I'm 6'2" and 265. I'm big of frame and long of leg, and the S has some nice extra width that my shoulders and elbows appreciate.
Having a dashboard - I like having the speed and energy info and nav instructions right in front of me. The vertical screen, which I used to love, isn't as good as the Horizontal one, IMO. I like the portrait layout better. 
Wiper stalk. So much better than the virtual controls. Actual wiper function not much better.
Faster. I can tell the car has more power and torque. Even though the S is heavier, I feel it accelerating hard. I stabbed it going 40 and I swear I got wheelspin. 
Air suspension - I feel like after the seats, the Model 3's suspension is the car's weakest point. The Model S air suspension is nice. Not the best I've ever used, that goes to the Panamera 4S I drove. But an improvement.
Interior feels more substantial. Consoles and trims feel more substantial and higher quality. As it should!
Manual vents - Hooray! I like the monovent but it's not always where I need it to be and it can be fiddly.
Auto lane change (on signaling) - somehow this seems more seamless and immediate than in the Model 3. Odd. You would think the newer hardware would be better.
Dislikes:


Squeaks and rattles. Doesn't seem to be TOO bad for a 65k mile car but the seat bolster rubs the leather armrest and boy is that annoying. Some other rattles as well. Brake pedal makes a weird sound.
Interior ergonomics - seating position besides that above. I'm just not shaped right for the Model S. The lower seat cushion is too short for me. The Roof is too low and the windshield header is into my line of sight. It's hard for me to get comfortable. Note, this is not just a "get used to it" thing. Every S I've driven, including my weekend long test drive, has given me the same experience. It's just not a comfortable car for me. This is not an uncommon occurrence given my size.
Center screen resolution / clarity lower than the Model 3.
Visibility - sucks. Windshield header in my face. Tiny rear daylight opening. Small side windows. Hard to see out of this car. And I have a convertible - I'm used to bad visibility. This is just as bad, which is sad.
Steering not quite as sharp as the Model 3. Talking speed of the rack.
Vertical screen...having the control widget pop up all the way at the bottom is dangerous. It should pop down from the top. 
Rear hatch super slow. 
Car feels heavier and more slow-witted than the Model 3. 
Consumption. I'm seeing in the 325-345 Wh/mile range. That's pretty terrible for how I was driving it. 
Less regen. Seems like the Model S, at least this one, does not regen as powerfully as my 3. Not sure if weight or what. 

Overall I'm happy I have a decent loaner and not complaining. I am also glad that I have a 3 more than the S. I knew I wouldn't be happy with the S due to the ergonomic issues. The 3 fits me much better. I've done 460 miles in a day in it and came home feeling pretty decent.

I can only imagine the Model 3 with a seat of better seats and a really good suspension.


----------



## Needsdecaf

More thoughts after 80 miles plus home and back.

Damn, this thing is THIRSTY. On my commute this morning, I sucked down 20% of the 85kWh pack for a total of 13.2 kW. Granted I did imbibe in one Ludicrous Plus launch (fun!!) but overall consumption was 324 Wh / mile. Last Friday's commute (similar traffic although I did average a little higher speed today because traffic was really light) in my Model 3 used 9.59 kWh. That's 37% higher than my car. Yikes! 

TACC portion of Autopilot is smoother in the Model S. Not sure why. This is a pre-facelift P85D, not sure what HW that equates to. But slowing and accelerating are markedly smoother in this car than mine. Contrast to that..

Lane keeping portion of Autopilot is not nearly as good. Car definitely wanders from side to side of the lane noticably more. 

Lane changes upon signal is definitely smoother and more immediate. The price for that is that I nearly changed lanes to the right INTO a Lincoln Navigator. Guess this thing doesn't really do the blind spot monitoring, eh?

Ludicrous Plus launches are FAST. As in, I got wheelspin even though this car has Pilot Super Sports. Fun! 

I really like the normal dashboard display, especially once I figured out the various functions accessible via long press of the scroll wheels (completely forgot about that). I love having the expanded turn by turn right in front of me as well as the energy gauge (which is more useful since it has actual units for power / regen). 

Vertical screen really difficult to use the bottom. Requires you to look too far down. Likewise top of screen is too far away since I am sat so far back. 

Great car. Still relevant, though I can't wait for mine back. Will really miss the dashboard and the seats (the backrest portion anyway).


----------



## Bokonon

Needsdecaf said:


> TACC portion of Autopilot is smoother in the Model S. Not sure why. This is a pre-facelift P85D, not sure what HW that equates to.


Most likely HW1 (with Mobileye). Definitely a different animal from HW2, with no blindspot detection because it doesn't have the four side cameras.  (Perhaps they could have done something fancy with the ultrasonics and software to detect something in a blindspot, but ehhhhh.... deprecated hardware.)

I remember test-driving a Model S P85D back in the HW1 days, and feel similarly about its lane-keeping and TACC behavior in retrospect. At the time though (and for the first year of HW2's existence), it felt like magic, now it's just the baseline. The occasional regression in TACC smoothness (which I haven't experienced in several releases) is the only time I think, "If only I had HW1..."


----------



## Needsdecaf

Yeah, no side cameras on this car.


----------



## Needsdecaf

In another S loaner (windshield replacement, damn concrete trucks!!!). This one's a 90D. About the same mileage as my P85 D was (65k). This one's more stripped. 19's. No power hatch. No center console. No air suspension. 

Thoughts:

Without the air suspension, the ride in this car is jiggly like my Model 3. 
Seat bolstering...ah, why can't the Model 3 have seats with actual bolsters!!!
Autopilot lane changes are still more immediate and smooth than on Model 3. Even with both on V10 software. 
This 90D is WAAAAY more efficient than the P85D that I had last time. Like 50 Wh/mile more efficient. 
Interior of the S at 65k is pretty creaky. I hope my Model 3 will be better! Trying to think "this is a loaner, it's been beat on". 
I really do like the two screens. But I hate the visibility. 
At 6'2", the Model S just does not fit me like the Model 3 does. Love the elevated roof and low dash. 
Would like to drive a brand new Model S Performance to see what it's like...


----------

